# Me-262 Training film (1944)



## Jan7 (Nov 15, 2010)

Found in Google Video, 43 minutes duration: 
*Me-262 Training film (1944)*


> Luftwaffe training film (1944). The original audio is long since gone. However, the replaced narration is that of Franz Steigler, who flew the plane and watched the film during the war.










Jan.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2010)

Interesting stuff, thanks.


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 15, 2010)

great find! thanks...consider it stolen.


----------



## Jan7 (Nov 15, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Interesting stuff, thanks.





bobbysocks said:


> great find! thanks...consider it stolen.


You are wellcome!





Jan.


----------



## Erich (Nov 15, 2010)

funny this vid has been around for over 15 years........... Franz was TO of JV 44 it; is rather doubtful to me he ever flew a 262 in combat.


----------

